# Moving to cape town



## Mbandfield (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello world....my name is Micah I am 26 and I am starting to plan my move to Cape Town, SA. I joined here because i need a great deal of help. This will be my first move overseas and I am overwhelmed with everything that i need to do to fufill my dream. 

I have started my visa process with a online company and I am waiting to hear back from them. 

I have a couple questions that if answered will keep me focused on my goal.

1. Is it smart to use a company like an online company to apply for a long term visa or is there a better way?

2. Where is a good forum to look for jobs once my visa process is finished?

3. Where is a good forum to look for places to live in cape town?

4. What is some advice and tips to help me reach the goal of moving to cape town?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Mbandfield said:


> Hello world....my name is Micah I am 26 and I am starting to plan my move to Cape Town, SA. I joined here because i need a great deal of help. This will be my first move overseas and I am overwhelmed with everything that i need to do to fufill my dream.
> 
> I have started my visa process with a online company and I am waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> ...


First things first.
Sort out the paper work first and then do the rest ( like where to live in Cape Town etc)

Have a look at the following information:

Working in SA: work permits - SouthAfrica.info


----------

